# "Deck House" Company combined with "Acorn Homes" Pole & Beam Homes



## joetheinspector (May 21, 2019)

Does anybody know anything about "Deck House". This is a company that builds pole and beam homes. They have combined with "Acorn Homes". Acorn Homes has built pole and beam homes since the 50's.
Do they have a good reputation?
Do they do quality work?
Is it a quality product?
Do they have great customer service.


----------



## north star (May 21, 2019)

*@ # @*

Start by checking the BBB web site to see if they
registered there.......Then proceed to the state in
which they are established to see if they are
registered there.........You might try asking some
local banks for information.......Also, in the areas
where they are doing or have done projects, you
might try asking ( anonymously ) some of the AHJ's
thru their web sites for input.

FWIW, ...where are they registered \ established \
headquartered ?

*# @ #*


----------

